# Halloween Sound Effects (Lightning, Screams etc.)



## Trey Drysdale (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for some decent Halloween sound effects to use at my haunted house at my Taekwondo school this year. I already have a few sounds that are good but I'm looking for someone who has top-quality sound effects. 

So if you have any that may be helpful in my haunt let me know because I'd love to have them so I can edit and sync them up to my lights. 

Many thanks,

-Trey


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The best I have heard from a sound-quality point of view are the "Big Scream" CDs. The "Screams" CD and the "Thunderstorm" CD might be the most likely candidates for what you are needing.

They are available here.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Exactly what type of sounds are you looking for? There are so many, you want graveyard sounds or haunted house general stuff, or you need zombies, ghosts ect?

you can check out Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com


----------

